# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Justin Amash Forum >  Rep. Justin Amash reacts to Iran War

## Warlord

> Rep. Justin Amash, an independent congressman from Michigan who left the Republican Party last year, spoke out against Soleimani, but also took Trump to task for his use of military force against Iran, in a tweet that seemingly warned the president against taking further action without congressional approval.
> 
> Theres a reason our Constitution grants Congress the power to declare war: Every American may be intimately affected by a violent conflict, Amash wrote in his statement. Understanding that Soleimani was not a good person, Amash nevertheless pointed out that the Constitution demands consent for war from the people, acting through their representatives and senators in Congress.
> 
> Article I, Section 8 of the U.S. Constitution grants Congress the power to declare war. Many presidents, however, have used their Article II powers as commander-in-chief to engage in military action, sometimes for several years at a time, without an official declaration of war from the national legislature.
> 
> The last official war declarations made by Congress, according to archives from the U.S. Senate website, happened during World War II.


https://hillreporter.com/after-us-st...ng-a-war-54805

----------


## Warlord



----------

